# ECEDRS 2012 Confirmed!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_*Lightning on Wheels!*_
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on June 9th, 2012
New England Dragway
 280 Exeter Road Epping, NH 03042
Event Link

*Carlisle GM Nationals*
*Car Show, Drag Racing*
We have been invited GM's only!
June 22 & 23, 2012
Carlisle Fairgrounds 150 Acres
1000 Bryn Mawr Rd. Carlisle, PA 17013
Event Link​


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Madness in Maryland!*
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on June 24th, 2012
MIR Maryland International Raceway
27861 Budds Creek Road
Mechanicsville, MD 20659 

*High Voltage Racing!*
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on July 14th, 2012
Richmond Dragway
1955 Portugee Road
Sandstone, VA 23150

*Wild Amps in Toronto!*
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on July 22, 2012
Toronto Motorsports Park
1040 Kohler Road
Cayuga, ON NOA 1EO Canada​


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*EV Motor Mania!*
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on August 11th, 2012
Maple Grove Raceway
30 Stauffer Park Lane
Mohnton, PA 19540 
Event Link

*EVCCon EVTV Motor Verks!*​ *Drag Racing Event Expo*​ held on September , 2012
860 Limbaugh Drive Scott City, Missouri​​ http://www.evtv.me/evccon.htm​​


----------

